# Magnavox mpd845



## tacoga (Apr 1, 2009)

i have the portable dvd players.
Magnavox Mpd845.
i accually have 2 of them have been trying to find the case for the screen,, 
cant seam to find it anywhere 
called magnavox got switched to five different people 
including fox-international, shimo and a couple of others..

i really like the units,, Just ned the casing for the screen..
i was a computer tech so i can replace it my self ,, just need to find one,

on link i accually found for the device stated that are out of production..

please email with any real help.. or place to buy the case for screen 
like i said magnavoc has been NO help in this matter
[email address removed by moderator]
than you very much


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Email address removed to stop spam bot and also all help must be in open forum for everyone's benefit.

Thanks


----------

